# For those looking for a little good news out of Vegas -



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Didn't look so just going off of recent memory, but was this Alex's first trip to the shootoff? Wonder how many winners of the shootoff had won it on their first trip to the line for that. would be an interesting stat. need to get the MNF or MLB stat guys on this.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

gcab said:


> Didn't look so just going off of recent memory, but was this Alex's first trip to the shootoff? Wonder how many winners of the shootoff had won it on their first trip to the line for that. would be an interesting stat. need to get the MNF or MLB stat guys on this.


It was his first trip to Vegas with a compound and he'd only switched to that 9 months ago. He finished 10th in the 1st flight of the Recurve flights last year and 17th in the 1st flight in 2013. DAMN impressive!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It should be said that Dewayne Martin won the Championship Barebow Division with a recurve against compounds and if you look down the list of shooters you will find it was a list of who's who in the non-sight world. So I expect to see a double of the numbers for the Barebow shooter next year in Vegas.


----------

